# 3rd Grader Gets Forced Blowjob in School Library



## Grandia (Nov 9, 2009)

> Sex in school. And we're not talking about a high school or even middle school. We're talking about an incident that allegedly happened at an elementary school.
> 
> The mother of an 8-year-old boy says one of the girls in his third grade class performed a sex act on him in the school library, during school hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Nov 9, 2009)

he got a suprise blowjob... AT 8!
I am twice his age and don't EVER expect to get one of those.
he is so lucky and doesn't even know it... to bad his testosterone hasn't begun to kick in yet.

he would NEVER have stopped that if he was about... 13.
EDIT: just got disgusted by the idea of a 8 year old girl giving head....
recanted statement


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Nov 9, 2009)

You cant rape the willing


----------



## Mr Serenity (Nov 9, 2009)

Must of been an ugly chick for him to get all traumatized about it.


----------



## Takadeshi (Nov 9, 2009)

Wtf? Those girls start early...but, seriously why the heck would she do that. They should still be in the cooties stage.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2009)

We know which team he swings for early at least.


----------



## God (Nov 9, 2009)

Can 8 year olds even pop the cork?


----------



## aquis45 (Nov 10, 2009)

I recall experimenting once with a girlfriend when I was around that 8, but that only amounted to rubbing up against each other. We didn't know shit about our privates, we were just screwing around. A blowjob? Somebody is a bad role model. This is like a fucking South Park episode.


----------



## Micku (Nov 10, 2009)

Whoa. 

I wonder if the boy will regret it when he gets older?

I don't remember if I knew what a blowjob was in the 3rd grade.


----------



## Mashy (Nov 10, 2009)

Poor little guy. I hope he doesn't become sexually stunted when he gets older. 

Anyone calling him lucky is an idiot.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 10, 2009)

Loli's Unite.


----------



## Fuzzly (Nov 10, 2009)

parker pyne said:


> Poor little guy. I hope he doesn't become sexually stunted when he gets older.
> 
> Anyone calling him lucky is an idiot.



Anyone who thinks this will stunt him because of the act alone is an idiot. The reason the kid may be "stunted" is because of all the adults having a fucking frenzy around him. He doesn't even know wtf happened to him.

Yes, this incident is weird, but hardly that serious. Our culture is just soooo fucking uptight about sex we go apeshit even when circumstances don't call for it.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Nov 10, 2009)

that's rape


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2009)

I wish I could get a blow from a 9 year old girl.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 10, 2009)

That's pretty freaky....although she was only a child also.

That's part of the problem about kids finding out about sex acts early in life....it sometimes leads them to try them out and they might not even see anything 'sexual' in it but instead something to do, like a game. So I don't know if that girl even really knew what she was getting into with that.


----------



## Ximm (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow where do these kids get the idea of doing that from and the librarian not stopping it.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 10, 2009)

Ximm said:


> Wow where do these kids get the idea of doing that from and the librarian not stopping it.



I'm pretty sure that she probably ended up seeing a porn vid somewhere. Kids can end up seeing that stuff more easily these days due to the internet.

Who knows if she even had sexual reasons behind giving him a blowjob. I know that some kids develop earlier than others but personally I know I never had any sexual thoughts when I was 9.

She might have just decided to do it out of "Hey that looks interesting." or saw it as a game or something.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 10, 2009)

And some of us can't get blowjobs in our twenties.


WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THIS WORLD!?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 10, 2009)

IN b4 Zaxxon


----------



## Mashy (Nov 10, 2009)

Fuzzly said:


> Anyone who thinks this will stunt him because of the act alone is an idiot. The reason the kid may be "stunted" is because of all the adults having a fucking frenzy around him. He doesn't even know wtf happened to him.
> 
> Yes, this incident is weird, but hardly that serious. Our culture is just soooo fucking uptight about sex we go apeshit even when circumstances don't call for it.


As far as I'm concerned, it's not the sexual part that's wrong; it's the violation. I don't want anyone to touch me inappropriately, especially after I've told him to stop. 

You might not take this situation seriously because it's between kids, but it's still technically a case of molestation. Just because a bunch of internet nerds would die for a fucking blowjob, doesn't mean everyone wants it.


----------



## Bender (Nov 10, 2009)

They grow-up so fast 




I WANTED A BLOWJOB WHEN I WAS 8-years old!!!! 

DAMN YOU!


----------



## Alesana (Nov 10, 2009)

OMFG! That's horrible


----------



## Table (Nov 10, 2009)

I just think it's weird that no one noticed!  The school needs to be investigated as to why their students are behaving in such a way and why children have such knowledge of things at such a young age.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 10, 2009)

^ bad parenting


----------



## Koi (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats, school librarian, for sucking at your job.


----------



## Bender (Nov 10, 2009)

I feel so sexually inferior


----------



## Mashy (Nov 10, 2009)

Koi said:


> Congrats, school librarian, for sucking at your job.



You could say the same to the 9 year-old girl.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 10, 2009)

Koi said:


> Congrats, school librarian, for sucking at your job.



I'd say it's the whole damn staff.



lol, librarian _reprimanded_.


----------



## Alesana (Nov 10, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I feel so sexually inferior



It's easy, go find that girl. Good luck though, because the feds will be going after you.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 10, 2009)

That's what happens when kids eat hormone-saturated foods. Blowjobs in the 3rd grade, believe it!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 10, 2009)

This is kinda funny yet messed up at the same time


----------



## Elias (Nov 10, 2009)

Little girls gonna rape you.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 10, 2009)

Well they say they start younger these days.  

And that girl now has a reputation for life.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Son of a bitch! This kid is a stud. I need to get some tips from him. At eight the most action the average penis is getting is getting pushing inside out in the bathtub. Where are these girls coming from? Who are these boys? And what happened to kids? I don't even remember anyone having sex in Junior high, now kids are giving hand jobs at ten...


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 10, 2009)

This isn't soviet russia.


----------



## Bushin (Nov 10, 2009)

Libraries just aren't safe anymore! One moment you might be reading "the little engine that could", next you are a victim of the little girl that did.


----------



## abcd (Nov 10, 2009)

I find the story hillarious  ..... its not so uncommon though, One step ahead of this 




> Doctor, Playing doctor, or Doctors and nurses is a children's game linked to sexual curiosity. Typically in such a game, a male and female child play roles of doctor and patient, using the imaginary clinical setting as a pretext to examine one another without clothes. Childrens games that involve role play generally have no rules except to stay in character, and require no specific props. ...  Look up Sex in Wiktionary, the free dictionary. ...
> 
> 
> It is seen by most as a common part of normal sexual development between ages three and five, but is a source of discomfort to some parents. Parenting professionals often advise parents to use the discovery their child has been playing doctor to explain the differences between the sexes, and to teach them about modesty, as most societies do not condone nudity, and some children may wish to touch or poke others against their will unless taught otherwise.


----------



## Munak (Nov 10, 2009)

Fighting the urge to make less-than-funny comedic posts, this is disgusting at its finest. Or worst.

I could only imagine what the girl saw in the web or TV to emulate this shit. Blame the stupid parents.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah I don't know whats up, but kids are seeing vagina earlier it seems, I don't remember anyone I know seeing one until like 13. Except this one dude her was playing house with a girl at day care. 



But I don't think this girl can use the doctor excuse...if so she needs to give me the name of her doctor.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 10, 2009)

> "These kids are very advanced for some reason, they know about things they shouldn't know about at that age."


We call it THE MOTHERFUCKING INTERNET.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> We call it THE MOTHERFUCKING INTERNET.


I can give you the culprit in one word: Google.


----------



## Munak (Nov 10, 2009)

And their defense is SafeSearch.

Lol, SafeSearch.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I can give you the culprit in one word: Google.


But Google is my friend CTK  It raised me as one of its own sons and made me the person that I am tod-

My GOD, let's kill it before it gets to the chil-

Fuck.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> And their defense is SafeSearch.
> 
> Lol, SafeSearch.



There are times when Safe Search lets you see titties too. Mostly Safe Search just eliminates ALL the options you'd want to see regardless of content.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 10, 2009)

Only one thing can be trusted gentlemen, and that is televisi-

I can't do ANYTHING RIGHT


----------



## Elias (Nov 10, 2009)

As much as I would like to say "WTF is going on with kids these days???!".

I remember instances almost as bad as this, during my school days.


----------



## MunchKing (Nov 10, 2009)

At least we can trust the magazines. Wait, that's not right.


----------



## Lady Azura (Nov 10, 2009)

This is... quite disturbing, given how young these kids are.



> She says her son tried to stop it from happening, by raising his hand to get the librarian's attention.
> 
> *"The teacher told him if he's not telling on himself, don't tell on anyone else," *said Lee. "And that's when he put his hand down, and the little girl proceeded to take his private out and proceeded to do what she did."



I'm sorry, _what_?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 10, 2009)

Good grief is the only response I have now.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 10, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

That's awesome. And makes me feel jealous.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 10, 2009)

20 years from now, that kid will finally understand how difficult blowjobs are to come by, and will wish he could get forcibly blown again.


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 10, 2009)

kids these days are so advanced; hope the lil guy isnt scarred for life.


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, loli rapist.

It makes you wonder if the girl is being sexually abused or something.
Or it could just be childish curiosity taken too far, I suppose.


----------



## zuul (Nov 10, 2009)

After such a traumatizing experiment with girls he will probably turn gay latter.

Maybe the little girl has been victim of a pedo to act in such a way at such a young age.


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 10, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I wish I could get a blow from a 9 year old girl.



you and me both


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 10, 2009)

lucky bastard


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2009)

> Yes, this incident is weird, but hardly that serious. Our culture is just soooo fucking uptight about sex we go apeshit even when circumstances don't call for it.



This does call for it. Its not girls fault tho, most likely she's copying what she's seen at home, either that or she's being sexually abused.


----------



## zaphood (Nov 10, 2009)

To quote south park. "nice. Nice. Niceeeee"

Imagen the rep that kis will get going forward in school. though act to live up to.


----------



## dilbot (Nov 10, 2009)

Jonas brothers, justin beiber, making little girls' 'ginies tingle!


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 10, 2009)

I had a "girlfriend" that tried to give me a handjob and blowjob when we were about eight years old. Our parents were roommates so we lived in the same house. I didn't really know what she was trying to do, so I just layed back (it was after dark when we were supposed to be sleeping) and watched. We ended up getting caught though and that was the single worst spanking I've ever recieved. 

Looking back on it, it was still worth it though.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 10, 2009)

Man, I've been fantasizing about getting a blowjob since kindergarten(before I even knew the act had a name), and this kid gets assaulted with one in third grade? 

Proof that there is indeed a god, and he is one mean, capricious, son of a bitch.


----------



## MunchKing (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn, at that age? 

Let kids stay kids as long as they can.



Cynic said:


> We ended up getting caught though and *that was the single worst spanking I've ever recieved.
> *
> Looking back on it, it was still worth it though.



You liked it didn't you :ho.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 10, 2009)

Children that age should not even being thinking about blowjobs. I do feel for the little boy. He tried to tell and was turned away. Hopefully the little girl parents talk to her and let her know that her behavior is not acceptable at her age.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 10, 2009)

If that girl is acting like this now, I sure as hell don't want to see her when she hits puberty.


----------



## Disturbia (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think this was sexual at all. Just curiosity. Also the total overreaction from the parents are probably a lot more damaging to the boy.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 10, 2009)

im actually alittle surprised that she knew about that but then i think look at the world today


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Cynic said:


> I had a "girlfriend" that tried to give me a handjob and blowjob when we were about eight years old. Our parents were roommates so we lived in the same house. I didn't really know what she was trying to do, so I just layed back (it was after dark when we were supposed to be sleeping) and watched. We ended up getting caught though and that was the single worst spanking I've ever recieved.
> 
> Looking back on it, it was still worth it though.



WTF? Where were these girls when I was like 8  I do remember my dad's friend's daughter had a little crush on me. She kissed me when we were little and I remember I didn't really regard her as a girl because she was like me, little. 



Sunrider said:


> Man, I've been fantasizing about getting a blowjob since kindergarten(before I even knew the act had a name), and this kid gets assaulted with one in third grade?
> 
> Proof that there is indeed a god, and he is one mean, capricious, son of a bitch.



I had kind of figured out the penis in a vagina thing by then, but I didn't know anyone else had. I thought I was a fucking genius. I didn't start wanting blow jobs until recently, before that the idea honestly seemed bad to me. In the case of some women, it still does :/


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Nov 10, 2009)

I feel more sorry for the girl. Someone is doing a bad job raising a daughter.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol my cousin is the same age as the little girl and he thinks girls have cooties and the girls the same. I cant believe they would even think about that.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 10, 2009)

Did they ever explain how it is she knew how to give a blowjob?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Did they ever explain how it is she knew how to give a blowjob?



You'd be shocked at the shit people teach their kids and show them or the stuff they let them watch. I remember someone saying their dad let them watch porn when they were like six.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2009)

Based on my elementary school experiences, i have to say this is not surprising. at all.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Nov 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You'd be shocked at the shit people teach their kids and show them or the stuff they let them watch. I remember someone saying their dad let them watch porn when they were like six.



There was a story from Texas a few weeks back about a guy showing his daughters pornographic movies (I believe they were like 8-9). The scary part was that it wasn't illegal due to the vagueness of one of the laws. I'd assume the girl in question either experienced something similar or perhaps walked-in on her parents or something and saw it.


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 10, 2009)

In a few years time that girl will feel like such a whore.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

NanoHaxial said:


> There was a story from Texas a few weeks back about a guy showing his daughters pornographic movies (I believe they were like 8-9). The scary part was that it wasn't illegal due to the vagueness of one of the laws. I'd assume the girl in question either experienced something similar or perhaps walked-in on her parents or something and saw it.



Nah, walking in on it wouldn't be enough I don't think unless someone explained it, I think they would have to have seen some video or been told about it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 10, 2009)

NanoHaxial said:


> There was a story from Texas a few weeks back about a guy showing his daughters pornographic movies (I believe they were like 8-9). The scary part was that it wasn't illegal due to the vagueness of one of the laws. I'd assume the girl in question either experienced something similar or perhaps walked-in on her parents or something and saw it.



When I was 10 I was at my friends house, and we were watching porn in the living room on very low volume so his mum wouldn't hear. His Dad came home, walked in and yelled at his wife "they're watching pooorn", she just yelled back "gotta learn about it sooner or later".


----------



## Red (Nov 10, 2009)

Fuzzly said:


> Anyone who thinks this will stunt him because of the act alone is an idiot. The reason the kid may be "stunted" is because of all the adults having a fucking frenzy around him. He doesn't even know wtf happened to him.
> 
> Yes, this incident is weird, but hardly that serious. Our culture is just soooo fucking uptight about sex we go apeshit even when circumstances don't call for it.


This. The mother was an idiot going to a reporter to make everyone in the country realize that his son got his dick wet (is she bragging? Her son being an unwilling pimp is a bragging right). 

The right way to go about it: Give him a talk and settle this quietly between parents and the teachers. Sex isn't bad.

The AWESOME way to go about this: Throw him a pack of condoms and a give him a thumbs up. He has achieved what many strive to do.

The stupid way to go about it: What the mother just did.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 10, 2009)

Okay, am I the only one who wants to hear the girls story/motivation?


----------



## Muah (Nov 10, 2009)

A blowjob at eight is a blessing. When I was ten this gitl with huge tits put them up aginst my face and I will always thank her gor doing that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Red said:


> This. The mother was an idiot going to a reporter to make everyone in the country realize that his son got his dick wet (is she bragging? Her son being an unwilling pimp is a bragging right).
> 
> The right way to go about it: Give him a talk and settle this quietly between parents and the teachers. Sex isn't bad.
> 
> ...



Sex isn't bad? But sex isn't for kids either.


----------



## Red (Nov 10, 2009)

Hentai said:


> Okay, am I the only one who wants to hear the girls story/motivation?


Maybe she just wanted to try it out? May she saw her mom doing it? Maybe she saw her dad doing it? Maybe she didn't realize she was giving a blow job and this is just a hilarious misunderstanding? Who the fuck knows?





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sex isn't bad? But sex isn't for kids either.


Then tell him sex isn't for kids. simple. Not HOLY FUCKING SHIT YOU JUST HAD ORAL SEX, HEY GUYS DID YOU JUST FUCKING HEAR THAT, JOHNSON OVER HEAR JUST GOT HIS DICK WET WHO'D HAVE FUCKING THOUGHT? SERIOUSLY HOLY CUNT BALLS YOU GOT SUCKED OFF BY AN 8 YEAR OLD. IN THE LIBRARY IN PUBLIC. JESUS FUCK MAN, HEY IS EVERYONE HEARING ME? JOHNSON JUST BLEW HIS LOAD IN AN 8 YEAR OLD"S MOUTH. FUCK. CHRIST. HEY I'M NOT SURE IF I YELLED THIS ENOUGH SO I'M GOING TO TALK TO A NEWS OUTLET BRB.

My qualms is the way it's being broadcasted.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 10, 2009)

If my child came home and told me this. I would took his little ass up by the arm. Dragged him into the car. And told him to pick out any ten toys he wants at Toys R Us. And then I would of took him to Chucky Cheese.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 10, 2009)

Muah said:


> A blowjob at eight is a blessing. When I was ten this gitl with huge tits put them up aginst my face and I will always thank her gor doing that.


Huge tits? At _ten_? 

They really _don't_ make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> If my child came home and told me this. I would took his little ass up by the arm. Dragged him into the car. And told him to pick out any ten toys he wants at Toys R Us. And then I would of took him to Chucky Cheese.



What if the girl was your daughter?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2009)

Someone needs to get these kids some condoms.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Someone needs to get these kids some condoms.



Probably fall off.


----------



## Rampage (Nov 10, 2009)

you can tell she's gunna be a pornstar when she;s older


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What if the girl was your daughter?



LOL I hate you man.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> LOL I hate you man.



It's just a bad double standard, if every man treated women the way he wanted his daughter treated the world would be a different place.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh wow I cracked up over this line, "These kids are very advanced for some reason, they know about things they shouldn't know about at that age."


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's just a bad double standard, if every man treated women the way he wanted his daughter treated the world would be a different place.



But what about the men that have sex with their daughters?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> But what about the men that have sex with their daughters?



Those people are pretty sick.


----------



## Hinako (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a feeling this guy will never want a BJ ever again


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Those people are pretty sick.



So are we on triple standard now since double doesn't work?


----------



## saprobe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd be suspicious that the girl was sexually abused. That's often the case when kids that young try sexual acts on other kids. Maybe her uncle told her that blowing somebody is what you do to show someone that you like them. Who knows? 


...and the librarian is a moron.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> So are we on triple standard now since double doesn't work?



Wait...you worded that funny, do you mean people sleeping with their own daughters? Or people who sleep with other men's daughters? 

No real man has an issue with a guy who treats his daughter right and is good to her being with her I would think. That's the adult way to be, they don't want details, but they want to know they're daughters are with someone who cares.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm sure it was in the best interest of all involved for this to become an international news sensation.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 10, 2009)

> "These kids are very advanced for some reason, they know about things they shouldn't know about at that age."



"Very advanced"...


----------



## Simulacrum (Nov 10, 2009)

i can just imagine the asshole teacher saying those things. reading that gave me flashbacks of my stint in the mandatory partial-day child/teen detention centers known as public school.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 10, 2009)

:amazed Wow......


----------



## J. Fooly (Nov 10, 2009)

Hinako said:


> I have a feeling this guy will never want a BJ ever again



That's not quite how it happens. 

Unless she used her teeth then i have no doubts that he'll enjoy his next BJ.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Jetto no Kachi said:


> That's not quite how it happens.
> 
> Unless she used her teeth then i have no doubts that he'll enjoy his next BJ.



Except that if he didn't want it, he wouldn't have liked it and that could effect his outlook on it.


----------



## sparkykandy (Nov 10, 2009)

At the responses in this thread.  I'm pretty sure if the sexes of the two kids were reversed, the responses would be different. Maybe.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 10, 2009)

sparkykandy said:


> At the responses in this thread.  I'm pretty sure if the sexes of the two kids were reversed, the responses would be different. Maybe.



I've been thinking the same thing..


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 10, 2009)

What a slut....


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2009)

Certainly a situation where I doubt this girl even realizes the seriousness of what she did. Nevertheless, I don't understand why the mother would have this story blown up. Why not just resolve it privately?



> The AWESOME way to go about this: Throw him a pack of condoms and a give him a thumbs up. He has achieved what many strive to do.



He might be a little too young for that .


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Nov 10, 2009)

I would take a good look at that girls male family members and family friends. Engaging at that kind of behavior so early is a sign of sexual molestation.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Nov 10, 2009)

Sluts, they're everywhere!


----------



## Tyler (Nov 10, 2009)

loli whore


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 10, 2009)

Not shocking. All the more reason to say society has gone to hell.

Feel bad for the kid though, hope this doesn't stunt him.


----------



## Altron (Nov 11, 2009)

guess it is true, like mother like daughter


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

Mider T said:


> We know which team he swings for early at least.



!
at that age I was really unto boobs, maybe the kid didnt liked the girl. Maybe she was ugly?


----------



## Fulcata (Nov 11, 2009)

full_metal_ninja said:


> You cant rape the willing


You can if they're underage.


----------



## master bruce (Nov 11, 2009)

parker pyne said:


> As far as I'm concerned, it's not the sexual part that's wrong; it's the violation. I don't want anyone to touch me inappropriately, especially after I've told him to stop.
> 
> You might not take this situation seriously because it's between kids, but it's still technically a case of molestation. Just because a bunch of internet nerds would die for a fucking blowjob, doesn't mean everyone wants it.



I can't speak for everybody here, but I've actually had a girl slow suck my happy stick.


Back to subject,


if 8 year old girl can do this, then it means she is having seen somebody do it at home or she is watching tv unsupervised x rated, bad parenting.




somebody should talk to her mom.

anyway, little dude is lucky.



in 6 years, he'll be begging a girl to give him a facial session.



I had to put in work,pay for date(high ass food), and spend time  talking about mindless bullshit just to get one.

he got one for free and with no effort.


lucky little dude.


----------



## Muah (Nov 11, 2009)

Sunrider said:


> Huge tits? At _ten_?
> 
> They really _don't_ make 'em like they used to.



No huuugge tits. Also she wasn't ten I was she was thirteen. Till this day her firm tits are what I look for in a spouse.


----------



## raxor (Nov 11, 2009)

That's messed up. It's a shame he got used in a way he didn't want to, but I'm more worries about the girl. To be doing something that serious at that age...


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

Honestly there are like a million of these types of threads in the Cafe. No wonder people think this is a shit section.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 11, 2009)

well no one want to be molested not matter what age or sex you are.


----------



## Mαri (Nov 11, 2009)

The fuck?


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 11, 2009)

sparkykandy said:


> At the responses in this thread.  I'm pretty sure if the sexes of the two kids were reversed, the responses would be different. Maybe.



I was thinking this as well...


----------



## Degelle (Nov 11, 2009)

America, the land of the free. 



raxor said:


> That's messed up. It's a shame he got used in a way he didn't want to, but I'm more worries about the girl. To be doing something that serious at that age...


Indeed. 

She has probably been molested and abused by someone, hence, she knows how to suck dick at the age of 9.


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2009)

How did that girl know what she was doing?


----------



## spaZ (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahahahaha what a lucky kid.


----------



## kandiman1224 (Nov 11, 2009)

well he is gonna be curious very early lol  poor parent


----------



## On and On (Nov 12, 2009)

She couldn't keep her hands off him. He's going to be big Pimpin when he hits puberty.


----------



## Deathdrop6 (Nov 12, 2009)

Michael Jacksőn said:


> Can 8 year olds even pop the cork?



Hahahaha, that made me laugh. Probaly not


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2009)

Ill get one of those these days


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2009)

Some people have all the luck.

I never got a surprise blowjob in the library ever, not even fucking once .


----------



## xpeed (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, girls do grow up faster each year.  What a failed society we live in.


----------



## Keile (Nov 12, 2009)

The internet's fault.

Man, what I would've given to get a BJ in about Grade 10 or 11 or so. Jesus..


----------



## Morati (Nov 12, 2009)

Another prime example of how society and the media are fucking children up. A 9 year old girl giving head...what the fuck...


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 12, 2009)

Koi said:


> Congrats, school librarian, for sucking at your job.



My pun senses are tingling


----------



## Susano-o (Nov 12, 2009)

pretty hot

no, that's pretty boss


----------



## Fuzzly (Nov 12, 2009)

Degelle said:


> America, the land of the free.
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> ...



Or she's been on, you know, the internet.


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 12, 2009)

This is just something that actually came out  Im sure there are 100s of things that happen but no one ever knows


----------



## Nashima (Nov 12, 2009)

I wish i could have gotten head at that age .


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 12, 2009)

Wait he didnt want it,she didnt want it who forced it ?


----------



## hustler's ambition (Nov 12, 2009)

Well I'll be damned...


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Nov 12, 2009)

parker pyne said:


> As far as I'm concerned, it's not the sexual part that's wrong; it's the violation. I don't want anyone to touch me inappropriately, especially after I've told him to stop.
> 
> You might not take this situation seriously because it's between kids, but it's still technically a case of molestation. Just because a bunch of internet nerds would die for a fucking blowjob, doesn't mean everyone wants it.



Who would not want a blowjob? Have u not had one........

I bet he's gay :xzaru

jk, I think the mother is over exageratting, but still stuff like this shouldn't happen at their age.


----------



## Hiiro (Nov 12, 2009)

This kid is going to think blowjobs are a way of showing you like someone. God I'd hate to be the first dude he wants to be friends with...


----------



## kyochi (Nov 12, 2009)

That was so wrong.. In so many levels.. 


I don't even know what to say. 

Just... What the hell is up with that girl?   ...I wonder if she's been forced to do that to someone else..? Does she like doing such things..? Where did she even learn that from..? Internet? ... Watching her parents?....??? ..Did the boy like what was done to him?!? 

So many questions that shouldn't be answered because they are THIRD GRADERS!!!!! 


Our species is rotting way too quickly.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Nov 13, 2009)

Where was this?



Michael Jacksőn said:


> Can 8 year olds even pop the cork?


Technically yes.

In fact young people masturbating to the point of orgasm is normal, though ejaculating is a different story.


aquis45 said:


> I recall experimenting once with a girlfriend when I was around that 8, but that only amounted to rubbing up against each other. We didn't know shit about our privates, we were just screwing around. A blowjob? Somebody is a bad role model. This is like a fucking South Park episode.


I was 6 or 7 myself.

I think she had seen her sister french kissing and heavy petting, but nothing like we knew what we were doing...one of my fondest memories. Very innocent and affectionate.

I had no clue what we were doing or why I liked it.

And I damn sure had no clue what a blowjob.


Fuzzly said:


> Anyone who thinks this will stunt him because of the act alone is an idiot. The reason the kid may be "stunted" is because of all the adults having a fucking frenzy around him. He doesn't even know wtf happened to him.
> 
> Yes, this incident is weird, but hardly that serious. Our culture is just soooo fucking uptight about sex we go apeshit even when circumstances don't call for it.


I will concur with that. On both points, though the being forced part is damaging. If he had been fully consenting to it, then there wouldn't be a problem.


Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That's pretty freaky....although she was only a child also.
> 
> That's part of the problem about kids finding out about sex acts early in life....it sometimes leads them to try them out and they might not even see anything 'sexual' in it but instead something to do, like a game. So I don't know if that girl even really knew what she was getting into with that.





parker pyne said:


> As far as I'm concerned, it's not the sexual part that's wrong; it's the violation. I don't want anyone to touch me inappropriately, especially after I've told him to stop.
> 
> You might not take this situation seriously because it's between kids, but it's still technically a case of molestation.


That's true, but the next question is, what should be done to her? I mean I believe in executing rapists....but a third grader giving head....I'm not sure if punishment is the answer....someone needs to find out where she learned, and why she did in the first place.


Kyochi said:


> That was so wrong.. In so many levels..
> 
> 
> I don't even know what to say.
> ...



That's exactly what I was thinking. Well without all of the Exclamation points.

And everybody let's here it for the establishment.

"Now if something is going on tell the teacher, don't try and handle it yourself"

"If you're not telling on yourself don't tell on anyone else"


----------



## darkangelcel (Nov 13, 2009)

woah!!!
I hope the boy get over this... mmmm
that girl!? OMG what is wrong with her?!!! Someone should investigate her family, where did she learn that?


----------



## iFructis (Nov 13, 2009)

He is definitely Gay


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 13, 2009)

*Where are the parents?
Come on! Where are they?*


----------



## Kairi (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow. 3rd graders.
That is so wrong


----------



## Hiruzen (Nov 13, 2009)

Ah, Elementary School was fun


----------



## Dark Aether (Nov 14, 2009)

If sex didn't make babies none of this would be a problem.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 14, 2009)

I really hope this little girl saw it from the internet/family members and not from abuse.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't understand what the fuck was wrong with the librarian? why did she tell him not to tattle on the girl? 

was it some sick pleasure of the librarian to watch this kind of shit?


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 14, 2009)

I feel sorry for the lass as well. 
They should investigate if she's been performing these sexual procedures on someone else. She might have been abused and convinced by others or herself that it's okay... But then again it doesn't say too much - even in the video I  viewed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 14, 2009)

He should of pimpslapped the bitch.


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 14, 2009)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> I don't understand what the fuck was wrong with the librarian? why did she tell him not to tattle on the girl?
> 
> was it some sick pleasure of the librarian to watch this kind of shit?



I suspect most teachers get a thrill out of their students' annoyance and discomfort, because they went through some s**t when they were kids. I don't know if the teacher/librarian went through something like this, but either way, she was being negligient. If anyone who was in that library at the time needs to be punished, it is her.

Children should not even be thinking about explicit sex acts, let alone performing them. I have questions about the girl's upbringing. Many of you already mentioned the possibility of molestation, and I concur. Whether or not that is the case, she needs counselling. I just hope that the 8-year-old boy is all right, as he was molested.

Many of you think this is funny, but it is not. School is a place for learning the CURRICULUM, not for small children to be getting the hookups. Furthermore, children should be shielded from viewing and knowing about certain sex acts until they are old enough to understand what it is and know what personal responsibilty is. Sex is not just about fun and pleasure, it is serious business, and carries consequences.


----------



## Attor (Nov 14, 2009)

Lucky son of a bitch. I hadn't even seen a girl at 8


----------



## Sasori (Nov 22, 2009)

Luckiest. Guy. Ever.


----------



## HinataSanctuary (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh Blimey O'Reilly's Trousers...
I didn't know what a blowjob was until 6th grade, and this is just... 
Poor boy.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 18, 2009)

This is just like one of my japanese animes 

/Metal Gear Awesome

But seriously. 
This r kinda fooked up.


----------



## Mephissto (Dec 18, 2009)

What a slut 






Just joking


----------



## Jagon Fox (Dec 19, 2009)

poor little boy. i can't even begin to imagine what it would feel like to be tramautized and have the adults around you write you off before they even knew what was wrong. What the hell is wrong with some of you people thinking that he's lucky? i also wonder if the little girl is sexually abused at home?


----------



## Zapdos (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm surprised he didn't freak out. If I had a girl all in my pants at that age I'd be screaming and probably run away.

I doubt he is really traumatized at all though. Only thing he isn't comfortable with is the fact he had a girl touching him and he doesn't know what to think of it. Soon as he gets a bit older he will be like everyone else here "damn I got lucky."

She is the one that needs serious help. Her parents obviously don't give a shit because she has been exposed to something or another to cause her to do this. Not to mention if the incident isn't well contained it will follow her (and him as well but won't be near as destructive) as they age. Then again, I am reading this on the internet, guess it wasn't contained very well. The real trauma is going to come from the big ordeal everyone is making of it.

Watch them get together later on down the road too.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2009)

Apparently when this girl learned her abc's 
all she learned as bjs 

oh america
WHY?!


----------



## Leeps (Dec 19, 2009)

Takadeshi said:


> Wtf? Those girls start early...but, seriously why the heck would she do that. They should still be in the cooties stage.



Lol. Exactly.



And what the fuck is "If your not telling on yourself, don't tell on anyone else"
That shit is stupid.


----------



## Angel (Dec 19, 2009)

Axl Low said:


> Apparently when this girl learned her abc's
> all she learned as bjs
> 
> oh america
> WHY?!



I lol'd.



Leeps said:


> Lol. Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the laziness of the teachers. It's bullshit. If that could happen while they were being supervised by an adult, wtf goes on when no one is around?


----------



## zabuza666 (Dec 20, 2009)

They should change the title to "3rd Grader Gets Force Fed Choclate Cake"  :ho


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Dec 20, 2009)

Kids these days...


----------



## Bleach (Dec 20, 2009)

Zaxxon would be proud. 

Isn't 9 years old too old for 3rd grade?


----------



## Nymph Goddess (Dec 20, 2009)

O_?

no words don't know if i should laugh or be disturbed


----------



## Psycho (Dec 20, 2009)

i never thought i'd say this but... south park matches life exactly at this moment


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 20, 2009)

I knew kids today were precocious, but damn.  Just, damn.


----------



## Agony (Dec 20, 2009)

lucky boy.


----------



## Trias (Dec 20, 2009)

Didn't we have enough of jarhead nerds that talk about how lucky the guy was?

 Also, I love the cafe because I know how this would've turned out if it was the girl that was forced.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol, Kids these days...


----------



## Ryth76 (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh dear god, shut up about how lucky the kid is! That's like saying a girl is lucky because because some guy forced an orgasm on her and you'd like to be touched like that.  Or saying the molestor is lucky because, hey he made a girl orgasm (yeah, forget the fact she didn't want it -- some guy is having a great time!).

Sexual assault is sexual assault no matter what the gender.  Girls like sex too, but hey do you see any of us talking about "Oh how we envy this poor molestation victim... she doesn't know how lucky she is...." when news about a little girl being molested comes out? NO! Because we have the  common sense to know that *sexual assault =/= happy time*.



> Her parents obviously don't give a shit because she has been exposed to something or another to cause her to do this.



That's not fair to say.  It's very, very easy to do things behind a parent's back these days, and some things kids know automatically.  They just don't understand WHAT it actually is about until they are older.

I knew plenty of girls growing up who had explicit sexual fantasies at a very young age, but had no reason to know enough to know about oral sex (at best they knew they came from an egg and a seed... not much to go on at all) and still held erotic fantasies related to oral sex.  Including myself.


----------



## Psycho (Dec 21, 2009)

Trias said:


> Didn't we have enough of jarhead nerds that talk about how lucky the guy was?
> 
> Also, I love the cafe because I know how this would've turned out if it was the girl that was forced.



this is an extremely sexist society, no doubt about it

but it is funny that an 8 year old got a blowjob against his will when i've been going almost a year blowjobless


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 21, 2009)

Bleach said:


> Zaxxon would be proud.
> 
> Isn't 9 years old too old for 3rd grade?



Depends on the cut off date and their birthday.  In USA Kindergarden start sat 5 or 6 years old, so 3rd grade could be 8 or 9 years old.

She is on right track but after this she'd probably be in an institute for troubled kids and not in public school.


----------



## Le Pirate (Dec 21, 2009)

Ryth76 said:


> Oh dear god, shut up about how lucky the kid is! That's like saying a girl is lucky because because some guy forced an orgasm on her and you'd like to be touched like that.  Or saying the molestor is lucky because, hey he made a girl orgasm (yeah, forget the fact she didn't want it -- some guy is having a great time!).
> 
> Sexual assault is sexual assault no matter what the gender.  Girls like sex too, but hey do you see any of us talking about "Oh how we envy this poor molestation victim... she doesn't know how lucky she is...." when news about a little girl being molested comes out? NO! Because we have the  common sense to know that *sexual assault =/= happy time*.
> 
> ...



I think this about sums up my thoughts.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Dec 21, 2009)

There are a lot of sick people here at Naruto Fan, im talking about those that are joking about this and saying stuff like they want a Blow from a 9 year old or they wished they have gotten one at that age.
It shows how really immature a lot of NF really is.


----------



## King of heaven (Dec 21, 2009)

That's horrible , what the fuck is wrong with children nowadays ?


----------



## Miss Musouka (Dec 21, 2009)

Fuzzly said:


> Anyone who thinks this will stunt him because of the act alone is an idiot. The reason the kid may be "stunted" is because of all the adults having a fucking frenzy around him. He doesn't even know wtf happened to him.
> 
> Yes, this incident is weird, but hardly that serious. Our culture is just soooo fucking uptight about sex we go apeshit even when circumstances don't call for it.



First of all this kid hasn't even hit puberty yet, its outrageously wrong and so not funny. Everyone would be having a hay day if this was a 15 year old girl doing the act. At any age if you are unwilling its so wrong, especially if its a boy who doesn't know whats going on.
SERIOUSLY grab a brain.

Ryth76 you said it better haha I TOTALLY agree


----------



## Gordan (Jul 12, 2011)

*I wish I was him*

Boy he was a lucky boy. I give anything for that to have been me at that age getting a 8 year old girl to take my dick in her mouth and suck it. He should be happy now she may give him some pussy next. We can only pray for that. LOL


----------



## Gordan (Jul 12, 2011)

All I can say if she had gave me a blow job I would have been sliding it in her pussy after it was hard and then the real fun would going on. Everyone would know we where fucking because she would be moaning as I slid my hard dick in her sweet hot pussy.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 12, 2011)

-> Sees necro'd thread
-> Sees newbie.

Let me guess, you're a sick fuck who was googling loli porn and joined the forum to post in this thread. Amirite?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 12, 2011)

Im betting its a dupe, just trying to troll for shits and giggles.


----------

